# Pics of all my lights to date +/-



## CroMAGnet (Mar 10, 2006)

*Just took a few pics of my small collection and not a Surefire in the lot! :shrug: I'm going to have a sale to thin the herd shortly.












Missing is the Thor, Costco 35w HiD, Tiger11, Lambda TurboLights, the Nano & more lights in the car & out on loan to friends.
:nana:*​


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow great collection. First of all, what is the bronze mag on left of first picture. Man that is cool. Also, have a few batteries, and battery holders. I cant see all the different kinds. But man thats a lot. I am looking foward to the sale!!!


----------



## chiphead (Mar 10, 2006)

I am truly humbled.

chiphead...Walking through life at DEFCON-3.


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2006)

Great collection!

I looked really hard for that chrome Jil light but I cant find it. Must have been in your pocket when you took that picture. I have been hoping you would post a picture of it.


----------



## goldserve (Mar 10, 2006)

Woohoo. NICE! :rock:


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet! Are those McGizmo Pelican M6 McModules in the second picture?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 10, 2006)

What is that deep red Maglite on the top, just under the light blue Mag?:nana: 


Bill


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 10, 2006)

Haha!! Thaks guys 

The ultra rare "Orange" light in the top picture is a Mintrois that ModaMag and I made in his garage. It has 3 TWOH Lux3 a PTS heatsink a Fatman driver and it's cut-down running 4AA NiMHs.

The Chrome Jillie is in there :nana:

The beautiful deep red USL deserves a better picture 
Maybe I'll retake it during the daylight.

Oh and the 4 Aleph LE's are as follows;
NG1000 TWOK made by McGizmo
BB400 WX1S made by McGizmo
TWOH Custom FluPIC made by Goldserve
UX1K Custom FluPIC made by Goldserve

:twothumbs

I should make a list of all these modded lights in this thread huh. :naughty:


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> The Chrome Jillie is in there


 
heh...I saw that one standing up next to the rest of the Jills but it looked different.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet collection! Is that a gold bezel ring I see on that HA Q3?


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 11, 2006)

I didnt see it before. But is that a purple lipstick (bottom right of last picture)? Man that is cool.


----------



## Ledean (Mar 11, 2006)

That is a great collection.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

Excellent photos there Tony! :wave:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 16, 2006)

CHC said:


> Excellent phots there Tony! :wave:


Thanks! The WHOLE bottom picture is SOLD!! 

BTW We are setting up a Lunc get toether next Friday.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> We are setting up a Luncheon get together next Friday.


Whoa! I hope to be there if nothing else comes up. Will be looking out for the location and Thanks!


----------



## bodyguardlight (Apr 12, 2006)

That Tigerlight looks really fancy {wish i had one}

Inova X1,X5,XO3,T4,T5,Sf 6P,G2,MagRechargable


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 12, 2006)

That sure is a might fine looking Groovy!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 13, 2006)

If you sell that top mag the light shimmer blue one I bet BugLightGeek wants first dibs. He had a light like that that got stolen out of his car.


----------



## Rando (Apr 14, 2006)

On the bottom picture, what's the light on the far left? The metallic one with the narrow ribs running the length of the handle? Is that some kind of film over the lens?


----------



## Rando (Apr 17, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> If you sell that top mag the light shimmer blue one I bet BugLightGeek wants first dibs. He had a light like that that got stolen out of his car.




Is that a special run or something? I just bought one at W-mart that looks just like it...


----------



## CroMAGnet (Apr 30, 2006)

Rando said:


> On the bottom picture, what's the light on the far left? The metallic one with the narrow ribs running the length of the handle? Is that some kind of film over the lens?


Hi Rando! Just saw your post.

That light is an antique. I think it is a Rayovac moded with a 1w LED. The lens is actually a magnifiying type lens and the emitter is surrounded with glowpower epoxy. nice light but it was a box queen and had to go.


----------



## cmp (Nov 11, 2006)

great collection


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanx fellow canuckster! There are a few changes and I'll be bringing most of this very modest collection (by CPF standards) to the CPF Get-together on the 18th with a few surprises! :naughty:

BTW Welcome to CPF! Hope you stay a while.


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 11, 2006)

what's the blue one at the very top of the first pic? I have one like that, but it's more sky blue with silver tailcap and silver thing on end of bezel. it has "Varebeam mfg by mag instrument Ontario, Cal" is it just an old maglite?
thanks,
flash_bang


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 11, 2006)

The Blue one at the very top is about to be turned into a body like the ORANGE one in the same picture on the left BUT it will be a *variable level QUAD Cree XR-E A19 !!! *Hopefully completed in a few days with the help of my friend Modamag. If we survive our CPF nike hike in the wilderness tonight! 

Also the lights in the third picture have all been sold... to one person who sold a few of them elsewhere.

I will add a new picture after the 18th get-together with an update of the collection


----------

